# Pigeons and dove to new home



## Ayel (Jul 27, 2020)

Where is the best place, procedure to rehome a pigeon?


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

If you are on FB, try Palomacy help group for pigeons and doves. They have a lot of members, and hopefully someone close to you might help.


----------

